

Maverix Theme: Angular + Bootstrap Boilerplate with OS X UI for Webkit. - hit8run
https://github.com/tschundeee/maverix
Maverix is a maccish bootstrap theme and application boilerplate. It gives your web-apps a native look and feel and bundles AngularJS and other components such as jQuery, Flot and rangeslider.js<p>I developed it to support HTML App Container based Apps :)
======
twittstrap
Added to our resources list [https://twittstrap.com/maverix-bootstrap-theme-
angularjs-boi...](https://twittstrap.com/maverix-bootstrap-theme-angularjs-
boilerplate/)

